# Freelance Snow Plow Build



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello all,

This year I have finally built a snow plow for my railroad... meet Plow XA, a freelance plow loosely based on RGS Plow Flanger 02.








The frame is made of 3/8 inch square poplar with all joints being bolted together with 2-56 hardware along with Titebond. Trucks are Lionel archbar.








The plow it’s self was made of .020 inch styrene, with seams and transitions made using good ‘ol Bondo.








The headlight started out as a standard issue Bachmann Pyle type headlight—not much of that remains after the big styrene box was built around it.








The body is made from 1/8 inch plywood, scribed to represent planks, then given a heavy stain of Minwax Red Mahogany 225, same stain used on the wood cab of my live steam engine. Personally I think this stain, when applied heavily, just looks brown more than anything, perfect for this application.








The doors are also 1/8 inch plywood with .005 inch brass shim material applied over. Working with the thin brass is a dream. Rivet detail was accomplished by using nothing more than a thumb tack. Dents, dings, and patches are so easy make with this material, truly a fun time.















This was actually a rather fun project. The wedge could’ve been built better, but that’ll be a project for next year. In the meantime, hopefully I get a little snow so I can give it an official test.

All for now...

Sean


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, that's what I like, truly scratch built from scraps and pieces of other stuff. Lets see a pic/video of it in action when you do get snow.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great. The wedge looks fine to me. Well done sir.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like that Trumpet mute could use a bit of cork!  (Fellow trumpeter as well).


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Very cool!!! Here is a picture of mine I had build last year I think...








Jason


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean & Jason, B-E-A-utiful plows!

-Jim


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks very nice mate, it has a proper home road built look to it.


----------



## UPu25B (Dec 25, 2020)

New member here, does anybody here have a file or dimensions for a 3D printed plow? I’m an Aristocraft guy and love their plow designs just not the second hand cost on eBay. Any input or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Try Sketchup 3d Warehouse, there is a number of free items and some have a small fee. However there is a range of quality on there ranging from basic to well designed.


----------



## UPu25B (Dec 25, 2020)

Scott said:


> Try Sketchup 3d Warehouse, there is a number of free items and some have a small fee. However there is a range of quality on there ranging from basic to well designed.


Appreciate it, I found a gentleman on eBay that 3D prints various G gauge locomotive parts and accessories and have had him sketch me up some designs.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## UPu25B (Dec 25, 2020)

So I had a gentleman at TrainWreckDesigns create a copy of a 1:1 Russell/gondola v plow. Very impressive work and the plow is way overbuilt to run in any and all conditions.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Very cool!

Jason


----------

